# Possible spoiler... but: Harry Potter 5 movie patronus animal discussion thing...



## crabby_the_frog (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah...

SPOILER, maybe, for peoples who havent read the book or seen the movie.

At one point, they (the DA people) are practicing the summoning of the patronus charm and such.

Yeah, kinda cheesy. Anyway.... they're doing it (hooray?) and their things take on the shape of animals. And I'm thinking "wtf its a fursona????"

So, discuss. Do they represent anything?

And appologies if this has been done already. And I'll still be away for a few days so don't go asking any pressing question till atleast tuesday (I dont even know what day it is? Thursday???)


Yeah... cheers.


----------



## Wakboth (Jul 20, 2007)

crabby_the_frog said:
			
		

> Yeah, kinda cheesy. Anyway.... they're doing it (hooray?) and their things take on the shape of animals. And I'm thinking "wtf its a fursona????"
> 
> So, discuss. Do they represent anything?


Knowing Rowling, yes, most likely. For example, Luna's Patronus resembles a rabbit, because she's, well, nutty as a march hare.


----------



## kamunt (Jul 22, 2007)

Well....this Harry Potter actually scared me in two different ways, that just a week ago probably wouldn't have affected me nearly as much, if at all, but that's not completely the point...
I would agree that the forms the Patronuses(...Patroni?) take a form that best represents what the caster of the spell is like. Like, Harry's is a white stag, if I remember from Azkaban, right? That's supposed to represent courage, strength, righteousness, etc. right?


----------



## Kaku (Jul 22, 2007)

I was actually thinking of furries when I saw the Patronus summoning the movie.
I was thinking to myself, since I currently *don't* have a fursona, "If I could summon a Patronus, what would my animal be?"
...I was thinking a cat, since I like to be alone most of the time, but still like company when I need it... and I like to sleep.

@kamunt: I think Harry's is a stag because that's what his father's Animagus was, and therefore, he's being protected against Dementors by his father, in a way.


----------



## foxkun (Jul 22, 2007)

In book 6 they're talking about someone's Animagus changing. I think it really depends on your personality type


----------



## kamunt (Jul 23, 2007)

Kaku said:
			
		

> @kamunt: I think Harry's is a stag because that's what his father's Animagus was, and therefore, he's being protected against Dementors by his father, in a way.



Ah yes, that's right, I was thinking that too but I wanted to know if maybe the other was true, too.


----------



## koutoni (Jul 23, 2007)

kamunt said:
			
		

> Kaku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[size=medium]that made the best sense to me.  and Luna's Patronus sounds so cute (and fitting).  what others were shown in the movie?  *too poor to go see it*[/size]


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Aug 12, 2007)

koutoni said:
			
		

> kamunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As far as I can remember, other I saw were Ron's (a dog), Hermionie's (an otter), and someone's (don't know who's) was some type of bird. I dunno.

Anyway... yeah, there is symbolism there, definatley. I just like the idea how more people then me saw the scene and instantly thought "Hey!!! Furries!!!"


----------



## Marluxia (Aug 13, 2007)

They represent the inner animal within each person, depending on your whole character entirely, like how you act and everything.  And then depending, like if you fall in love with someone, one of the persons' patronus will take the shape of their true love.  Like Harry's dad's was a buck, then after James fell in love with Lily, it turned into a doe.  And Snape's, because he fell in love with Lily, turned into a doe as well.  Tonk's when she fell in love with Lupin turned into a wolf.  Sorry for any spoilers.


----------



## Contagious (Aug 16, 2007)

> and someone's (don't know who's) was some type of bird.


Cho chang, her patronus is a swan. 

Patroni represent their owner I think too. But... harry : his animagus is a stag. The first appearance of this patronus-stag is during the dementors attack at the end of the third Book. ( first appearance of his corporal patronus > i'm not sure in english... in french it's " patronus corporel ",  ) anyway :

Harry believed that His father will save him, but it's his patronus-stag which save him. it's funny to note that the patronus-stag looks like his father animagus it's not a hazard as kaku has said.

For the animagi they're clearly fursona in my mind, rita is a bug and Peter Petigrow is a rat, very good correspondence I think.

But there is better : Phillip Pullman wrote  "His Dark Materials" , a trilogy of fantasy novels ( the first movie is coming soon ) : In the world of the heroine everybody has a daemon. It's an animal which is in fact a party of the person but outside of the body. The hero belongs to our world and haven't a daemon. I think the daemon must be the fursona of everyone. ^^


----------



## Chakat Scirocco (Aug 16, 2007)

Heh.  Mine would probably be a leopard.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Aug 17, 2007)

What seems really weird but amazing to me is that a few people in real life and online have said to me that I kind of look like Harry Potter (this is not a joke, but I do have what seems to be a lightning-shaped scar on my forehead), and I have this connection with deer, so I guess my Patronus could be a white stag as well. 

And I also agree with Kaku about how Harry's Patronus Charm is a white stag because of the fact that there's a connection with his father's Animagus form being a stag.


----------



## Contagious (Aug 18, 2007)

Oh, you're such lucky xD

You probably would become his official double. xD
You would be so famous. <3 :lol:


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 18, 2007)

Chakat Scirocco said:
			
		

> Heh.  Mine would probably be a leopard.


Mine's Luke Skywalker.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patronus_Charm


> A full-fledged (or corporeal) Patronus takes on a solid (if somewhat ethereal) fixed animal form that is of great significance to the witch or wizard casting the charm, as it reflects their personality/character.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patronus_Charm#Known_Patronuses

It's not really rocket surgery. Who has what shouldn't really need detailed explanation, maybe except for the secondary characters.


----------



## Contagious (Aug 18, 2007)

Oh thanks, the links are very interesting, a little too interesting maybe ( I Haven't finished the 7th book ).

I'm fond of Kingsley's patronus. *_* :lol:


----------



## webkilla (Aug 18, 2007)

interesting topic


----------



## leonmorado (Aug 19, 2007)

it's really pretty simple, a the shape a patronus takes depends on what makes a the caster feel happy. harry thinks of the family he never had, so he gets a stag. and if you've read book seven you know the deal with tonks' patronus.


----------

